# Belkin N Wireless Router issues



## kylerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been having major problems with my Belkin N Wireless Router, ever since I bought the thing. I have a USB wireless adapter by Cisco, and the two just must not like each other apparently. I can connect the router, but it will not send a signal to my modem to access the any page. It will just load and load and load for an endless amount of time, and there is no way to make it work.

I have tried all steps: Unplugging it for 30 secs to reset the IP, changing the channel to 11, etc. Nothing works. 

The weird thing is, the only time it does seem to work is when my wired connection to the router (Meaning my Xbox connected to it) is up and running and connected to the Internet. Problem with that is, I can't leave my Xbox running 24/7, or else fall to the now infamous "red ring of death".

Hopefully you all can help me out, because I am honestly stumped.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles on the computer then search for the network and connect.


----------



## kylerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok I tried that, but of course with Ubuntu, the stored ones, are just previous connection points. There is no search button really, as the Network Manager just uses autorefresh to find networks. So should I restart Network Manager?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can hurt to restart it. I don't have wireless Ubuntu here, so I don't have any experience with their wireless connectivity.


----------



## kylerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I can see a little better connection, mainly being that it doesn't just set there and not do anything, but it still very slow. I am curious to what I can do to get it to run like it does with a wired-in connection running? Seems odd that it won't work right unless I have the router working by force.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, wireless will never have the speed of a wired connection, nature of the beast.


----------



## kylerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

I understand that, but this a very slow connection, borderline dial-up speed. I just do see what can be causing it?? I will have to try some other techniques.


----------



## freedomfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

Make sure your setup between the modem and router are correct. Most modems will supply a dhcp address to the router, however, if it is not set correctly it will sometimes work but very slow.


----------



## kylerinne (Jan 13, 2010)

freedomfarm said:


> Make sure your setup between the modem and router are correct. Most modems will supply a dhcp address to the router, however, if it is not set correctly it will sometimes work but very slow.


Well it works fine when the Xbox is running off it, so I know the Modem and the Router are talking fine, it's just the communication between the Router and the USB Adapter is slow and very inconsistent when the Xbox is not running.

Basically if I have the Xbox on and connected, I can use the Internet on my laptop fine, but as soon as the Xbox is disconnected the connection drops.


----------



## freedomfarm (Dec 6, 2009)

If you are absolutely sure your router is configured for the modem correctly, I would turn off or disconnect the USB wireless. Connect a patch cord from your wired Ethernet connection to a Ethernet port on the router. Click start, run, cmd. Type ping 192.168.2.1 (if that is still the IP address of your router) and see if the reply's are less than 3ms. If so, in the run area type http://192.168.2.1 (again assuming that is the routers ip address) and bring up the GUI interface. If you haven't set a password, leave the password blank and hit submit when asked. If the GUI interface is very slow coming up, I would still suspect the configuration of the router to the modem as being incorrect. If it comes right up, go to the wireless configuration. Disable any security you may have set up on the wireless ie; WEP, WPA or whatever. You can re-enable that when you know the wireless is working correctly. Delete and re-install the SSID. Check the rest of the wireless settings. Are you sure your USB connection for wireless is set for automatic (DHCP) and not static? Make sure the DHCP range set up in the router does not conflict with anything else you are running. Usually a range such as 192.168.2.100 to 150 is a good range. The fact that your wireless works with another device connected (Xbox) makes me think you still have a configuration problem with your router. Don't let the fact that it works with one device and not another deter you from rechecking the settings your internet provider needs for the the router to be set up correctly. I have seen similar situations before. Good Luck!


----------

